# Best way to transfer of funds to Thailand



## Dazzal

I will relocate to BKK in a few months and reside there for a year - or longer - on a student visa, studying the Thai language. I would like some advice regarding the cheapest method to transfer funds from the US to Thailand. 

Has anyone had experience using FX or paypal? I read in a similar Expat Forum thread that an Oregon credit union only charges $1 per overseas ATM debit card withdrawal. Did I understand this correctly? I currently reside and bank in Oregon and will call local Credit Unions to ask about their (international) fees.

I appreciate any help/information regarding this matter.
Dazzal


----------



## 2nzy

you will just have to accept the charges
the atms will add an extra charge to what your bank will
but visa is the only way to go
just try and find the visa that gives you the best exchange rate


----------



## Dazzal

*Thanks for your input . . .*



2nzy said:


> you will just have to accept the charges
> the atms will add an extra charge to what your bank will
> but visa is the only way to go
> just try and find the visa that gives you the best exchange rate


I appreciate your reply. I still believe there are cheaper ways to go and hope for more suggestions regarding my inquiry. If I discover less expensive methods on my own, I will post the information on this thread.

Dazzal


----------



## Ozfarang

Dazzal said:


> I will relocate to BKK in a few months and reside there for a year - or longer - on a student visa, studying the Thai language. I would like some advice regarding the cheapest method to transfer funds from the US to Thailand.
> 
> Has anyone had experience using FX or paypal? I read in a similar Expat Forum thread that an Oregon credit union only charges $1 per overseas ATM debit card withdrawal. Did I understand this correctly? I currently reside and bank in Oregon and will call local Credit Unions to ask about their (international) fees.
> 
> I appreciate any help/information regarding this matter.
> Dazzal


My advice - bring as much cash as you can and then change it at superrich in Bangkok when you need to.

I wish I had done this. I didn't so I use a thai company in Australia - it's based out the back of a boutique shop and my dad had to set me up with an account - now I can send them money from my aussie bank a/c to theirs and they transfer it internationally somehow. It's so dodgey but I can't find a better way. They charge nothing and the rates are good. Obviously you need to set up a bank account here 

If you do it via ATM no matter what your American Bank charges the thai bank will charge you $5 on top and your exchange rate will be sh!t. The Bank doesn't make the money on the ATM fee they make it on the exchange rate.


----------



## stuarttootell

Open an account at U.O.B. Asia, I've been with them ever since they came here under a different name some 12 years ago.

First class service and the transfer of funds from the U.K has never been a problem.Agreed they are regular monthly transfers but in the ten years they've been coming each month all has been fine. 

Cost is around 100 per transaction at this end plus whatever the U.K. handling bank may charge which in my cases is zero as its governmental money (pensions)


----------

